# Background color



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

I have some backgrounds but if I wanted that particular background in a different color would I just change the color in CSS or have to change it in Photoshop? 

Thanks.

Couldn't submit attachments becuase they were too large. Have to run out the door. I will resize them later


----------



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

OK here are two examples for clarity purposes.

Let's say I wanted the curve_example to be red instead of orange

and/or

I wanted the sideline_example to be blue instead of green.

How would I accomplish this.

Thanks!! :smile:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Robert, there's plenty of options for toying with colors in CSS. In the case of an image file though, I believe you would have to change the color in an image editor. Perhaps someone will have an innovative way of doing this with stylesheets, but as far as I know, this isn't the kind of thing css is designed for. If there is a way to do this, I'll be as anxious to see the answer as you are. :smile:
If someone else can confirm what I just stated, please say so.... I'm not 100% sure of this.
The only way that you wont need an image editor as an intermediary is if do the setup without images.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Yes*

Yes, I think you are correct on this Six. I don't think style sheets are designed for that purpose. I think it is possible but I would not recommend doing it. Your website will be easier to organise without all those style sheets that would affect the background colour. Hope that helps :smile: At least now you can sleep easy Six :laugh:


----------

